# Einfache Socket Verbindung



## Futureflo (24. Feb 2015)

Hey Leute,

erst mal vielen Dank an die gute Community, die mir schon so einige meiner Google-Anfragen erflogreich gelöst hat 

Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich einer einfachen Socket-Verbindung zum LocalHost.

Mein Code:


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class WortChat
{
public void start() {
try {
Socket s = new Socket("127.0.0.1", 4242);

InputStreamReader streamReader = new InputStreamReader(s.getInputStream());
BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(streamreader);

String wort = reader.readLine();
System.out.println(wort);

reader.close();

} catch(IOException ex) {
ex.printStackTrace();
}
}
public static void main(String[] args) {
WortChat chat = new WortChat();
chat.start();
}
}
```

Jetzt bekomme ich eine java.net.ConnectException: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt

Ich habe das jetzt unter Windows und unter Unix versucht.
Ich verstehe nicht ganz was ich falsch mache.
Auch die Firewall hatte ich ausgestellt, diese dürfte also die Ports auch nicht dicht machen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem lösen kann.

Danke schon mal


----------



## InfectedBytes (24. Feb 2015)

Das scheint nur der Code eines Clients zu sein, aber TCP ist verbindungsorientiert und daher benötigst du noch einen Server der auf eingehende Verbindungen wartet


```
ServerSocket server = new ServerSocket(4242);
Socket socket = server.accept();//neuer client!
System.out.print("Client connected!\n");
//...
```


----------



## franky27 (24. Feb 2015)

Was läuft denn auf port 4242?


----------

